
“The Lying Pen of the Scribes”: A Nineteenth-Century Dead Sea Scroll - benbreen
http://theappendix.net/issues/2014/7/the-lying-pen-of-the-scribes-a-nineteenth-century-dead-sea-scroll
======
benbreen
The artifact in question, to clarify, is almost certainly a 19th century
forgery. But there's an element of doubt that persists, particularly because
the 20th century Dead Sea Scrolls were found in the same region, and under
similar circumstances.

~~~
camperman
Any element of doubt has been destroyed by the comprehensive carbon dating
tests run on the DSS that show them to be 2000 years old plus change. The
author doesn't mention this. And someone needs to tell him that the
Documentary Hypothesis is dying.

~~~
thaumasiotes
I'm pretty sure the element of doubt your parent refers to is "doubt that the
Shapira fragments were forgeries", not "doubt that the Dead Sea Scrolls are
authentic".

I can't shake the feeling that something in your comment went over my head,
though... could you say something at greater length?

